# Mississippi hedge suggestion help.



## theXman (Jan 8, 2007)

One of my brothers lives in Pascagoula Mississippi.

He's looking for a good specie to plant as a tough hedge.

He lives 3 or 4 blocks in from the Gulf water.

Looking to make a "wall" of strong hedge. One that may be able to stop debris from washing in during storm water surg. 

He would like the mature height to be 8 to 15 feet.

Thorns will be pretty good also, to stop kids from running through them. He's got 3 kids.

He said the yard stays a little wet.

I'm don't know what grows well in Mississippi.

I thought pyracantha (firethorn) would be a good strong thorny hedge.

I thought maybe there would be a variety of hawthorn tree that might work also.

He talked to two nurseries down there, said they don't sell pyracantha anymore, people didn't like the thorns.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## LightningLoader (Jan 8, 2007)

blackberries if they can stand the salty water. Kids can eat em, but they're definately not going through. Only concern is they can be a little invasive spreading by roots.


----------



## fubar2 (Jan 8, 2007)

Send him to my place. I'll furnish a shovel and give him all the multifloral rose he can dig. The only catch is that he's got to take it all.


----------



## kkottemann (Jan 10, 2007)

I live about 110 miles north in southern mississippi my suggestions would be some sort of ornimental holly (Ilex). Mabe Yaupon or savanna holly. Also Cherry laural, some sort of Ligustrum. Indian hawthorn will grow well and is just about the toughest thing out there but I have not seen it get above waist height. Oh! Japanese Yew might work. Look some of these up on google and see what you think. If I think of anything better I will let you know.


----------



## coffeecraver (Jan 18, 2007)

Ck this listing 

http://msucares.com/lawn/landscape/plants/native_shrub.html


----------



## theXman (Jan 28, 2007)

Thank you KKottemann and Coffeecraver,

your replies were helpful.

---------------------------------------------

We don't mind thorns, even with kids. Kids are allowed to get hurt a little you know. Especially if they don't listen.

Yes, hedges can stop a lot of storm trash. He's seen it with neighbors yards.


----------



## cord arrow (Jan 30, 2007)

> I'll furnish a shovel and give him all the multifloral rose he can dig.



yep. i've got multifloral on my place that thinks round-up is an energy drink...


----------

